# Question: How to improve my cross-cut sled



## mortalwombat (Jul 9, 2012)

So I'm still really new to woodworking. A while back, I was here gathering some great advice on a table saw to purchase. I ended up saving up and buying a decent Grizzly hybrid saw. I've been doing some remodeling around the house and it has served me really well for that. I wanted to improve the accuracy of my cuts, so I built a crosscut sled based on the instructions here: http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/the-cross-cut-sled/

I'm really happy with the results (I still need to take the time to fine-tune it to get it good and square). So now I have a great method for getting accurate 90 degree cuts, but I'd like to step it up to get good 45 degree cuts, as well as other common angles.

So what I'm curious about is if there is a good method for adding rails that can be removed or adjusted to accurate angles? I was thinking of drilling some holes in the sled and have dowels on the rails that fit those holes, but that seems like it may be difficult to align initially, and impossible to adjust down the road should I need to.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

If you are going to use them often, why not make one for each angle?


----------



## mortalwombat (Jul 9, 2012)

45 I will be using often. I guess I was hoping to only have one for storage purposes. I don't have a ton of space, so I am trying to avoid clutter. Maybe I suck it up and make one that is dedicated for 45's.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at the Super Sled on Eagle Lakes Woodworking. I built this one and really like its versatility.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe get a good miter and add according to your needs. 
Osborne miter is the first pic.
Incra is the second.

I used the Incra to make a jig for a specific angle and will change it when needed.


----------

